#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Why do boys love video games more than girls?

## Helena

I have met many who have a craze towards video games but *almost all of them are male!* I know that some girls do love video games , but the thing is I haven't yet met anyone.I always wonder the reason behind this vast gap.

Why do boys/men are more attracted towards video games?

----------


## Assassin

> I have met many who have a craze towards video games but *almost all of them are male!* I know that some girls do love video games , but the thing is I haven't yet met anyone.I always wonder the reason behind this vast gap.
> 
> Why do boys/men are more attracted towards video games?


You are right, but that type of girls also exist. I have seen some pretty girls in Gaming Tournaments.  :love:

----------


## Helena

> I have seen some pretty girls in Gaming Tournaments.


 :lol: 
I could understand how happy you feel for that.
But I haven't seen any one , at least in my area :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Moana

> I could understand how happy you feel for that.
> But I haven't seen any one , at least in my area


Hi Sheero!

I play video games too but I'm not crazy over them I play them with my brother in the nights only. lol
So i guess you've now met a female player hehe

----------


## Assassin

> Hi Sheero!
> 
> I play video games too but I'm not crazy over them I play them with my brother in the nights only. lol
> So i guess you've now met a female player hehe


Really happy that I met a female gamer around here. There is a moreal "You can't find a female gamer, because she's busy playing games in home." Like it's you hidden your self as gamer from outside world.

----------


## Helena

> Hi Sheero!
> 
> I play video games too but I'm not crazy over them I play them with my brother in the nights only. lol
> So i guess you've now met a female player hehe


Hi Shivani,
Happy to know that you play Video games,* probably the first female I've met playing Video Games!* :you rock man: 
I personally think that's because you have a brother and that's how you got more knowledge about Video Games. Is it so?

----------


## Moana

> Really happy that I met a female gamer around here. There is a moreal "You can't find a female gamer, because she's busy playing games in home." Like it's you hidden your self as gamer from outside world.


Lool '' playing games in home'' haha, I'm not a professional one but my brother helps me out in certain missions so yeah ill mention myself as a fine game player. Glad to meet you too  :love:

----------


## Moana

> Hi Shivani,
> Happy to know that you play Video games,* probably the first female I've met playing Video Games!*
> I personally think that's because you have a brother and that's how you got more knowledge about Video Games. Is it so?


haha yea Sheero, To be brutally honest with you guys, it's because of my brother, he used to guide me while playing and now I'm real good at it, sometimes he even forces me to multi play with him and I literally feel like killing him which I won't be able to do since I'm scared of him so what I do is curse him inside my mind :lol:

----------


## Helena

> haha yea Sheero, To be brutally honest with you guys, it's because of my brother, he used to guide me while playing and now I'm real good at it, sometimes he even forces me to multi play with him and I literally feel like killing him which I won't be able to do since I'm scared of him so what I do is curse him inside my mind


 :lol: That's the beauty of having a brother. :you rock man: You may feel irritated sometimes but those are the memories you cherish forever, isn't it?

----------

